# Outdoor Enclosure



## lemon542 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello all,

So, I was wondering if anyone could post some pics of an outdoor enclosure they have built. I have some ideas in mind of what I might like in the future (given my backyard is currently covered in snow...), but I wanted to see some of what you all have created. I love getting new ideas!

Ms. Tilly, my marginated tortoise, currently lives indoors in a bunk feeder. The picture doesn't really do it justice. It's about 5 feet long and 2 feet wide, but the wooden rim doesn't allow for you to see everything. The rim is a recent update because my little girl is very strong and was able to look out over the top when she climbed on a rock and stood on her "tip-toes". Safety first though... Nevertheless, it's perfect for the winter, because she is much slower and meanders around the house a little (I haven't hibernated her yet...probably a future post question), but in the summer she is like the energizer bunny and runs all over the yard. 

I want something where I know she's safe but that still allows her some freedom. So ideas, pics, anything you are willing to share would be much appreciated! I hope everyone had a great holiday season!


----------



## MasterOogway (Jan 16, 2013)

You can google search images and there is also a search for this forum that you can get ideas and pictures. I will be doing that soon myself. Spring is around the bend for me.


I forgot to mention your tortoise is cute!


----------



## wellington (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, there is an enclosure thread on the forum. Check it out.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 16, 2013)

Love that face shot- it looks like she's smiling! What a sweetie!


----------



## colatoise (Jan 16, 2013)

Moozilion said:


> Love that face shot- it looks like she's smiling! What a sweetie!



Like


----------



## lemon542 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all! I think she's cute too. ;-)


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bunk Feeder!! Great Idea!! I had to google it to know what it is but that is a good idea and it came with it's own stand? and from the images on google looks like you can get them bigger than what you have is that right??


----------



## lemon542 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eloise said:


> Bunk Feeder!! Great Idea!! I had to google it to know what it is but that is a good idea and it came with it's own stand? and from the images on google looks like you can get them bigger than what you have is that right??



Thank you! It has worked out really well for me. Tilly's carapace is about 8" long now, so theoretically she hasn't outgrown it, but she thinks otherwise and is looking for more space. I don't blame her. It would be great for anyone with a tort smaller, like a Russian or Greek.

It does come with its own stand, which can come taller or shorter depending on which animals you're looking to feed (such as horses, goats, pigs, etc.)... They do come bigger, but the problem is, they don't really come wider. For example, mine is about 5' x 2'. If I wanted, I could get one that's 10' x 2' or dimensions approximate to that. I have yet to find one that wouldn't make her feel like she has to "run" down the football field, so to speak.

There may be other ones out there with better dimensions, but I haven't found them yet. If you came across anything, please let me know!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 20, 2013)

Sure, I have three outside enclosuresâ€¦ 

This is Sid's outdoor Encl. with a Hide heated by a Kane Hate mat and CHEâ€¦.










This is princess Leia's outdoor encl. looks kind of sparse so the pic was prob. taken in fallâ€¦





an example of why not to put things against her wallsâ€¦




Leia on basking rock..





and lastly is my portable hatchling enclosure, which Chewy grew out ofâ€¦


----------



## MikeCow1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's a couple of mine:
Russian Enclosure:





Box Turtle Enclosure:





Another Box Turtle Enclosure:


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is my outdoor russian pen 20'x6' I have since added some garden lights along the little pathway. looks great at night!!





the night lock box










Getting ideas from other TFO'ers is exactly what I did  

Happy Building!


----------



## lemon542 (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW!!! Thank you all! This is the time of year for planning...us here up in northern New England are still buried. LOL You have already given me some good ideas. 

I'll be sure to post pics when the time comes!


----------



## Girlcop3 (Jul 20, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sure, I have three outside enclosuresâ€¦
> 
> This is Sid's outdoor Encl. with a Hide heated by a Kane Hate mat and CHEâ€¦.
> 
> ...



This is my first time posting. Your enclosure is exactly what I'm looking to do. Could you help me figure out what supplies I will need and the cost to build a large area


----------

